
YANFF – Yet Another Network Function Framework - waitingkuo
https://github.com/intel-go/yanff
======
happythought
Hi there,

Is there a list of implemented functions? I saw examples for a firewall and
static routing.

~~~
aregm
There is also an IPSec example in the tests, that we should move to the
examples, and vNAT implemented. More is coming. If you are interested in a
particular one, please write, maybe we already have done it.

